

Ask HN: Why don't TED talks get voted higher? - derwiki

It blows my mind that http://www.ted.com/talks/harald_haas_wireless_data_from_every_light_bulb.html only has 3 points, and I've noticed that other fantastic TED talks that I watch also don't do well. I'm genuinely confused. Am I really in the minority liking this sort of content?
======
queensnake
There was a run of too many crap ones and I don't even look at the titles
anymore. That's my story anyway.

~~~
noonespecial
I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt this trend. It seems like it used to be
"look at this great new idea and how it might change the world" (usually with
a technical slant), but now its more "look how important we all are and how
much we care!" (with a political slant).

